# Chuck Gauss in Columbus, Ohio



## Mao (Sep 27, 2004)

*This was getting lost in Seigi's post* , so I made another one:

Hello All,
On October 30, 2004 from 12-4 p.m., Modern Arnis of Ohio will host a seminar with Tapi Tapi master Chuck Gauss. Guro Chuck is one of seven given the title Master of Tapi Tapi by the founder Remy A. Presas, and has a thorough knowledge of Modern Arnis as it was taught to him by the late Grandmaster. Chuck is also a former police officer and tactical instructor in Michigan. The cost will be $50.00 in advance and $65.00 at the door. IMAF members bring your passports and recieve a 10% discount. Modern Arnis of Ohio is located at 3840 Lacon rd. unit 4-6 Hilliard, Ohio 43026. For further information or a flyer e-mail modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com or call the Hilliard Martial Arts Center at 614-771-5599 or Guro Dan McConnell at -c- 614-446-0149.
Another announcement: Modern Arnis of Ohio will host the FIRST ANNUAL OHIO MODERN ARNIS CAMP on April 22, 23, 24, 2005! This is a big event! Mark your calendars and watch for more details in the near future! 
Thank you,
Guro Dan McConnell
Modern Arnis of Ohio
Hilliard Martial Arts Center
614-771-5599


----------



## Seigi (Sep 27, 2004)

I'll be at BOTH!!! :asian: 
artyon:


----------



## Bammx2 (Sep 27, 2004)

aw damn!

I return to england on the 28th:erg:

I will be looking out for a review, though!


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 27, 2004)

Folks,

This is going to be a lot of fun !! Come on down and let's have fun !

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## HenchmanNoNameTag (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes. Both events are shaping up to be good times.
Please attend if you have the means.

I will be in attendance for both of these events.

- Henchman


----------



## Mao (Oct 6, 2004)

Just a bump. This one is at the end of this month.
Dan Mc


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 22, 2004)

Oh behalf of MAO, a bump as this seminar is a week from tomorrow. Come on by and have fun training ! Chuck's seminars are always a lot of fun. Mao and his wife always do a great job of entertaining folks.

Take care,
Brian

PS I think that I get promoted with this post !!!


----------



## ppko (Oct 24, 2004)

Brian Johns said:
			
		

> Oh behalf of MAO, a bump as this seminar is a week from tomorrow. Come on by and have fun training ! Chuck's seminars are always a lot of fun. Mao and his wife always do a great job of entertaining folks.
> 
> Take care,
> Brian
> ...


I highly reccomend that if you have the means than you should go.  This is good for any kind of Martial Arts.  Sorry that I will not be able to attend but if I can I will be at Arnis Fest next year.


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 24, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> I highly reccomend that if you have the means than you should go.  This is good for any kind of Martial Arts.  Sorry that I will not be able to attend but if I can I will be at Arnis Fest next year.



Sorry to hear that you will not be able to make it to Chuck's seminar next Satruday. Don't forget, there is an IMAF camp in Columbus in April as I had announced at the seminar yesterday. Just two hours from Florence, KY.   

Take care,
Brian


----------



## ppko (Oct 24, 2004)

Brian Johns said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that you will not be able to make it to Chuck's seminar next Satruday. Don't forget, there is an IMAF camp in Columbus in April as I had announced at the seminar yesterday. Just two hours from Florence, KY.
> 
> Take care,
> Brian


Hopefully I will be able to make it, just depends on finances


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 24, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> Hopefully I will be able to make it, just depends on finances



Understood. Still, I would hope to see you up here in April if the finances permit.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 26, 2004)

Just a bump up as this seminar is just 4 days away !!!

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Seigi (Oct 29, 2004)

I'll see you tomorrow!!!
artyon:


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 29, 2004)

Seigi,

It'll be great to see you tomorrow !! You might want to bring flyers for your seminar down here !

Take care,
Brian


----------



## sifu Adams (Oct 29, 2004)

Whis I had more notice on this.  My students and I would love to see him.  He came up and done a class for me about 4 years ago.  He dose a great job. I would like to get back incontact with him if someone could point me the right direction.  I will not be able to go tomarrow do to my work.  But please keep me informed if you have any more or any information on how I can contact him.


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 29, 2004)

sifu Adams said:
			
		

> Whis I had more notice on this.  My students and I would love to see him.  He came up and done a class for me about 4 years ago.  He dose a great job. I would like to get back incontact with him if someone could point me the right direction.  I will not be able to go tomarrow do to my work.  But please keep me informed if you have any more or any information on how I can contact him.




Sifu,

E-mail me, either through the MT e-mail or internet e-mail (which you can do through MartialTalk) and I'll give you Chuck's e-mail address.

Please note that the IMAF is going to have a three day camp in Columbus on April 22, 23, 24. Master Chuck Gauss and Master Ken Smith will be here.

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Seigi (Nov 1, 2004)

Master Gauss put on an excellent seminar.

I first want to thanks Guro Dan & Guro Brian for hosting. They have a beautiful dojo & it was an excellent training area.

Secondly of course, thanks to Master Gauss for teaching a great seminar.

We did alot of 2 on 1 work with basic's & advanced work. I really enjoy the fact that he will give the advanced ranks something extra to work on.

 I personally had a great time & can't wait for the camp in April!!!.

I Want to thank Guro Brian, Guro Jason , Gumby , Jamie & everyone else for the great training & help.

I had a nice time at dinner & thanks again for the improved directions home.


My advice is to try & train with Master Gauss when ever you get a chance, he has a world of knowledge. & make the Arnis camp in Columbus, in April of 2005

Also, Remember i'm hosting Chuck this Saturday, hope to see you there?

Peace :asian: 
 :whip:


----------



## Brian Johns (Nov 1, 2004)

Seigi,

Thanks for the kind words. Thanks to Guro Dan for putting this seminar together and to Master Gauss for teaching an excellent seminar and am looking forward to many more seminars !!

Take care,
Brian :asian:


----------

